# Would this be considered an OPEN CARRY ?



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Its a sneaky Pete holster. Would this be allowed in a NO OPEN CARRY state or region?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I noticed a fellow carrying the sneaky pete, I commented, nice Sneaky Pete, he just looked at me and didn't say a word.
I said it in a very nice way ( complimentary) don't forget, lol.
Take into consideration the flapped holster has been around a very long time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pic said:


> Its a sneaky Pete holster. Would this be allowed in a NO OPEN CARRY state or region?
> 
> View attachment 19327


Probably. It is still concealed


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Perhaps, but could an argument be made that the first one is ok because it’s not initially obvious what it holds due to its shape, but the next two are akin to “printing”. Kinda obvious to me what is in there, or should be in there. The first could be a big cell phone carrier.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Did a random google search,,Looked up printing, this is a Florida attorneys interpretation. I think lol.
https://thefirearmfirm.com/what-is-printing-is-printing-illegal-in-florida/


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I would not feel that it is printing. As others have mentioned, the outline of a gun is not seen nor is the shape of a holster designed for a gun obvious. 
That said, I might be concerned depending on what part of the town or city I was walking in that it might be a temptation for a BG to try and rob me or take it. 
I would wonder if a court might consider it an 'attractive nuisance' or something similar with the meaning that the crime would not have occurred if the (holster) had not been visible on the hip. (however, cell phones on a belt would also be considered tempting as well).
IMHO


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I would not feel that it is printing. As others have mentioned, the outline of a gun is not seen nor is the shape of a holster designed for a gun obvious.
> That said, I might be concerned depending on what part of the town or city I was walking in that it might be a temptation for a BG to try and rob me or take it.
> I would wonder if a court might consider it an 'attractive nuisance' or something similar with the meaning that the crime would not have occurred if the (holster) had not been visible on the hip. (however, cell phones on a belt would also be considered tempting as well).
> IMHO


Put a peanut butter n jelly sandwich in the outside holster while carrying another concealed weapon. Lol

Man shoots thief for attempting to steal a mans lunch.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. Every cop in the world knows what a Sneaky Pete is, and what's inside it. If you can't carry concealed where you live, you probably can't carry a Sneaky Pete.

2. For the best possible answer, consult an attorney in your own state.

3. The Sneaky Pete is a terrible idea. The presentation from it is really, really s-l-o-w. And where do you carry the reload?


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought one for my LCPII. Living in an open carry state and since I carry under LEOSA no legal liabilities. But, I know, the infamous BUT, as Steve said it's slow to get into action, you need an extra magazine carrier, and do I really want to face bad guy's with a t shot .380 mini? As far as concealment my DIL thought it looked like a Diabetic carrying kit but she said her eyes went right to it. Probably not good. I think back up gun maybe. Primary I'm always going to carry larger with more rounds.


----------

